

College Startup Re-Imagines Bike Sharing - koji
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/225212

======
datz
I'll tell you what, we had a bike sharing program over at Davidson College, by
the end of each semester those bikes were unridable. Be prepared for some
heavy maintenance fees and liability issues.

~~~
koji
Thanks for the feedback. We've actually been operating our largest program for
over a year now. Also, many new, specialized bicycles designed for bikeshare
use now exist. We definitely don't want to use $100 Walmart bikes. We make
sure the bicycles are up to certain standards for durability and rider
comfort, and perform regular and as-needed maintenance.

